# On cutting up slab wood



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 16, 2010)

While I like burning slab wood I always hated cutting it up. It feels like you cut for hours and get nothing done and are always hitting the dirt. If you put more than two or three together they are shifting around and binding on the bar. I have pto driven buzz saw for the cub but I need to go through it yet.

 I had a big pile in my way and needed to cut it up so I threw together one of those X brace thingies together and man was I impressed. I could pile them up on it and cut right through with out binding the saw. I was able to cut enough at one time to fill the bed of my mule. With my Sister and Niece hauling and stacking I cut up a 1 1/2 face cord in no time and very little effort. In fact I'm not going to put the buzz saw on the cub because it couldn't be easier or faster than this.







I built it with my X's at 45 degrees to each other if I build another one I would make it a 30 deg. Because if I really piled it up it was wider than my 20 inch bar and I had to reach over and start from the far side of the pile. I put the X's on 16" centers since my woodstove likes 16" wood. Even though its a little less the 6' long I had no problem throwing 17' long slabs on it. When I get to the X's I just cut between them and all the way through the wood.

Billy


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 16, 2010)

CB, that's a nice X brace thingy. I've thought about making one, but haven't gotten around to it yet. Maybe next year.
Your helper looks like she's having fun.


----------



## oldspark (Sep 16, 2010)

You are having way too much fun up there.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Dave

  I was surprised last time she was up she said it was more fun than Disney World!

Thanks OldSpark

  If I could sell my house for what I paid for it I would move UP there!!

Billy


----------



## Jags (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice saw buck, Billy (thats the real name :coolsmile: )  I have used one for years when trimming smaller logs to length.  Another trick that I have heard about is using a couple of ratchet straps to bundle the slabs up.  Makes for real steady cutting.

Oh - just remembered - for slab wood, one of the coolest designs I saw was a saw buck design shaped in a U.  Make the U about 16" wide and 3 + feet tall, stack the slabs in and cut through with chain saw.  You can process a bunch of wood in a hurry using that method.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 16, 2010)

That's a nice setup, but I'm too lazy to move wood.  Some of the side slabs I get are seriously chunky, too.

I cut right through the bundle as much as I can, then move the cut pieces, then cut more- leaving the last pieces at the bottom until later.  I cut 36-40" lengths, however, so maybe it's a lot easier.  I cut a full bundle in maybe 30-45 mins that way last week before my firing (except that I had to stop and sharpen).  

My major issue is that the saw gets dull super fast- I assume that's because this is dryish wood that has not been handled so gently as to avoid dirt in the bark.  I had the same problem with a standing dead tree last year.


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 16, 2010)

Great set up Billy! I made one out of two old pallets. We cut down a bunch of smaller trees and having the sawbuck was a huge help. I was able to cut up most of the trees, instead of tossing the smaller stuff. I'll use it as kindling, or more likely, wood for the fire pit next year. I hate wasting wood. I'd rather burn it than watch it rot in the woods.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Jags

   That U sounds interesting although I am happy with what I have for now.

Thanks Adios

   All the ones I have got were loose either picked up from my friends sawmill or now mine. The ones I cut are fairly thick too as I have more logs down than I can use for right now and I know I am going to use them for firewood. All the other times I cut them the light ones pulled across the pile to me or would bind and pinch the chain rather frustrating.  I didn't notice my saw getting dull faster but I take care not got get dirt on the bark so it doesn't dull the bandsaw blade. But there is definitly more bark than you would have cutting rounds.

Sounds good Skier

   And its nice not to have to bend over to cut up small stuff!

Billy


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 16, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Nice saw buck, Billy (thats the real name :coolsmile: )  I have used one for years when trimming smaller logs to length.  Another trick that I have heard about is using a couple of ratchet straps to bundle the slabs up.  Makes for real steady cutting.
> 
> Oh - just remembered - for slab wood, one of the coolest designs I saw was a saw buck design shaped in a U.  Make the U about 16" wide and 3 + feet tall, stack the slabs in and cut through with chain saw.  You can process a bunch of wood in a hurry using that method.




I'll second the "U" shape for cutting slabwood. You can stack it quite tall and just zip right through it. When we did it we did not build it very high off the ground. This caused us to have to bend a bit when cutting but we could stack it a couple feet high. It worked well. 

Of course the fastest way is still a buzz saw and a helper or two.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Dennis

   I got the buzz saw but helpers seem to be hard to find up on the hill. 

Billy


----------



## SKIN052 (Sep 17, 2010)

Us Newfoundlanders call them Wood Horses, I use mine all the time,


----------

